# Looking for tool holders



## Jester966 (Jan 17, 2017)

I was lucky enough to have this tool post handed to me today:





It seems like a perfect match for my 10" Standard Modern Utilathe, but only if I can find some more reasonably priced tool holders.  I can't find anything on E-Bay or Kijiji.  Any ideas?


----------



## British Steel (Jan 17, 2017)

Known as "Dickson" (NOTE SPELLING!) type, there are a few second-source makers, but they're relatively rare and expensive compared to the usual Aloris / Phase II / cheapo import etc. dovetail holders - there are several sizes too, for a 10" lathe you're probably looking at S-0 / T-0 or (larger) S-1 / T-1, google for "Dickson toolpost dimensions"?, measure the toolpost block and across the Vees to check!

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Jester966 (Jan 17, 2017)

It is a "Type 80" which seems to represent the size of the unit in mm.  The distance across the V's is 60mm.

http://www.boeni-ag.com/en/products/tool-holders/

I found a few on e-bay when I typed in Dickson - it's probably not even worth it to "upgrade" at those prices though.  It certainly seems like a higher quality unit, but is there really any advantage of this type over the wedge type holders?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 17, 2017)

I had an equivalent offering from Rapid Original (Italian) on my 1024 lathe - no holders.  Real RO holders are very expensive.  There are a few sources for knock off holders, they were not cheap and I was not able to validate that they would actually fit (close, but could not actually confirm it).  I have a PhaseII (Aloris) style on my 15" lathe, but I don't really like how often I end up swinging the tool post (only has 2 positions).  It is a good enough QCTP, it is repeatable, solid and pretty cheap for the first purchase and for more holders.  I have about 12 holders - different kinds - so I'm not about to get rid of it.

For the 1024 lathe I purchased a knock off 40 position post and 7 holders - I quite like it.  The cost was about the same as 3 of the RO holders and I like the numerous useful positions - don't have to swing it as often.  I chuckle at the idea of 40 position, since only about a dozen will be useful - still I find it handier than the 2 position holder.

Let us know what you decide.  DAvid


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 28, 2017)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/rapid-original-type-a-toolpost.48062/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dickson-type-tool-holder-parts.53395/
http://www.gfbgroup.it/rapid-original-eng
A little late for this thread but the toolholders from Rapid or Rapid GFB may work.
Their factory is still making these and other units.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 28, 2017)

If that was handed to me. I would be making holders for it.


----------

